# Anyone going to watch the metor showers?



## Angie01 (Aug 8, 2002)

Is anyone going to watch the metor showers? I told my husband I would like to see them, we live in Dallas TX. So we are getting up at midnight and drive to East Tx. I hope I am feeling better. I hear that they are beautiful.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

When are they?-wendi-


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Wendi,Will just "you Texans" be able to see them or other parts of the country as well? I haven't heard anything for around here, but I'm a long ways away from you!!!







When are they scheduled to do their "show"?


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

This is the time of year for Meteor Showers. We should be able to see them all over North America. The best viewing time is usually from approx. midnight to dawn. I did hear that Monday night will be the best night. Heck if you are up tonight through Monday or Tuesday have a look skyward. Some of the meteor shower's I have seen are awesome, enjoy.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Us UKers should be able to see it too; Monday night (today ) is the night!It's to do with the Perseid meteor/dust/something or other isn't it?P.S Angie, as this post isn't specific to Fibro or CFS, please could you repost on the Meeting Place. Then I can close this topic to keep this forum just for Fibro & CFS related posts. Thank you. (I would just move this post to the Meeting Place myself but I don't seem to be able to).


----------

